# Roasting the Heath Robinson way - your experience?



## Merx27 (Oct 9, 2013)

I learn best by doing and sensing what is happening. So avoiding roasting machines with timers, thermocouple etc, I used a hot air gun and a saucepan with a cupful of green beans that I tried to keep moving. Unsurprisingly, the roasting was uneven and I ended when some of the beans had gone as dark as I dare let them and without the smell of burning. The result was surprisingly drinkable (cowboy roast?), but certainly not good. Has anyone else tried something perhaps a little less 'basic' and what were the tips to get a better, more even roast?


----------

